# scroll saw and long stock



## RogerS (17 Mar 2009)

Needing to cut through quite a lot of soft and hardwood to follow a scribe line. A small bandsaw would be ideal but I'm onsite so not practical. Using a jigsaw raises stock support issues (about 1m long x 1/4" thick x 1.5" wide or so) so wondered about a scroll saw.

Most scroll saws I've seen have the blade at 90 degrees so is it twistable to allow long stock to sneak past the frame at the back? Or are there scroll saws with rotatable blade fixing? Feed rate? I have a sense it might be a bit slow?

Many thanks for your help

Roger


----------



## Gill (17 Mar 2009)

The only scroll saw with blade holders that can be rotated through 90º that I know of is the Diamond, with holders that can be rotated through a complete 360º. For a one-off job, it would be an expensive option even if you acquired a second-hand machine.

Another option would be to use a spiral blade. Spiral blades will cut no matter what the direction of feed and can be fitted into practically any scroll saw.

Any modern saw should be able to cut through ¼" thick stock quite easily. You'll probably find the speed rate is more dependent on your ability to follow the line of cut than the capability of the saw.

Gill


----------



## Daven (17 Mar 2009)

The Axminster AWVFS blade can rotate 90º 

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp? ... =1&jump=44
Dave


----------



## Gill (17 Mar 2009)

Am I right in thinking you own one of these saws, Dave? I can't find confirmation that the blades rotate in the description you've linked to :? , but perhaps that's just me... and if you own one, well, you should know  !

I do like how "[t]he blade arms pivot independently" - it's suggestive of the DW788.

Gill


----------



## DaveL (17 Mar 2009)

Roger,

I have a cheap scroll saw that came from Screwfix and that has two sets of mounting points on it for pin end blades. I used it to cut curves on 3/4" iroko when I made garden chairs, of course a little while later I bought a band saw. :roll:


----------



## RogerS (17 Mar 2009)

Dave

How do the two feed rates compare?

Roger


----------



## Daven (18 Mar 2009)

Gill":812nsp9w said:


> Am I right in thinking you own one of these saws, Dave?
> 
> Gill



Hi Gill - I do own one - in fact I have only just bought it and not used it much as I was waiting for some blades from Flying Dutchman!

To be honest the blade holder that it comes with takes pin and unpinned, but is not very good with unpinned IMO! 

The blade holder is held in with one bolt which allows it to be used at 90' - another bad design IMO as the holders do not stay lined up, if you tighten the bolt too much it will wreck the head of the bolt! 

There is a better review and images here

In fact for small scroll work I don't think I would recommend it - I have only just started so as I beginner it is frustrating to have to adapt the saw before using it with unpinned blades!

Roger - it is multi-speed ranging from 700 to 1700 - I have only used it on a slow to medium setting - with a heavy duty blade fitted it cut through 1/4" pine quite swiftly!


Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## DaveL (18 Mar 2009)

RogerS":zcpu7owv said:


> How do the two feed rates compare?


For the job I did I think the band saw is twice as fast, but that was on 3/4" iroko, for 1/4" pine I don't think the scroll saw would be that much slower.


----------



## RogerS (18 Mar 2009)

So which one do I buy, folks?

Screwfix? Cheap and cheerful??

Rexon?

SIP?

Axminster (which doesn't seem to get a good review)

Edit: Bizarrely Googling Hegner fretsaw gave a result of a sale at, of all places, Pughs of Ledbury held last Saturday according to their listing result :evil: and yet on their main website there is no indication of such a sale!


----------



## Daven (19 Mar 2009)

The Axminster may be ok for what you need - just use pinned blades, I can't fault the machine itself - just the blade holders when using un-pinned!

If you were near Bexley you could come and try it!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Gill (19 Mar 2009)

Spiral blades test the clamping system of any scroll saw - pinned spiral blades are not available and being twisted means it is difficult to clamp them tightly. For that reason, I would discount the Axminster which reportedly has a dubious clamping system.

If you are to use any of the machines you suggest, Roger, you will have to use spiral blades in order to feed in the lengths of timber that you want to cut. Although I've never used a SIP, I've seen one demonstrated and it looked pretty good; there are also members on this forum who are happy with their SIPs. I've heard positive comments about Rexons too, although I've never encountered any of the most recent models. However, none of the comments I've heard about any of these saws relate to how they perform with spiral blades.

You don't live too far from me, Roger, and I've got a Diamond standing idle at present. Perhaps something could be arranged?

Gill


----------



## RogerS (19 Mar 2009)

That's very kind of you to offer, Gill, but I need one for use on site for an indeterminate period.

I'll wait for some feedback as to the SIP or Rexon and spiral blades.

Thanks

Roger


----------



## DaveL (19 Mar 2009)

Shame your not closer Roger, you could borrow the Screwfix saw but its a long way to drive to pick it up. :roll:


----------



## RogerS (19 Mar 2009)

DaveL":5263ihqf said:


> Shame your not closer Roger, you could borrow the Screwfix saw but its a long way to drive to pick it up. :roll:


----------



## RogerS (22 Mar 2009)

Thought I'd bump this to see if any Rexon or SIP users have used the spiral blades.


----------



## hawkinob (24 Mar 2009)

Hi,
I don't have an Axminster but I have a machine that looks to be similar - diferent colours though - and the clamps look identical. My scrollsaw, known as a Sherwood, as I say looks the same, my problem with it's use was that tightening the clamp using plain blades (not pinned) resulted in stripping the bolt (screw) which tightens the blade. So I adapted the clamps - both top and bottom - by a small cut to one side of the clamp. It seemed to me that the tightening bolt (screw) had to contend with the strength of the clamp. By cutting through the clamp I made it into a simple bolt (screw) fixing. It works for me and a couple of other scrollers have also done this. *IF* I can post a picture I'll do so!!!! (If one doesn't appear perhaps someone can let me know how).
On my machine it is possible to turn the blade clamp 90 degrees simply by releasing the bolt (screw) at the top - I haven't needed to do though.

Hope it helps,
Bob H.

ps No, couldn't work out how to send the picture.

pss This address gives a view of my saw, it is the 16ins one:-
http://www.timbecon.com.au/products/scr ... 330_0.aspx


----------



## Gill (24 Mar 2009)

Hi Bob

If you'd like to try posting a picture again, there are instructions on how to do so in this thread  .

Gill


----------



## hawkinob (24 Mar 2009)

Thanks Gill, will try again:-






I'm no draughtsman, a freehand attempt.
Hope it helps.
Bob H.


----------



## Gill (24 Mar 2009)

Thanks, Bob, and well done on posting your first piccy  . Posting pictures can seem like alchemy until you get the hang of it.

Your refinement makes a lot of sense to me. I wonder why it didn't occur to the saw manufacturer - perhaps the company just purchased a batch of clamps produced by someone else and didn't question the design.

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mar 2009)

Roger

i have a Rexon and it has been fine over the past 3 years or so - a good little machine that I paid around £50 for.
Never seen yet alone used a spiral blade though.

Personally, in your position, i would by one of those really small bandsaws that places like Charnwood and MachineMart used to sell - less than £100 and very portable with around 4" depth of cut


----------



## RogerS (27 Mar 2009)

Tony, that's a pretty good idea. Pricewise in a similar ballpark as well. Just may go down that route.


----------



## Alexam (20 Dec 2015)

BobH, thats a ruddy good idea, which I will try out. The main problem is with the smaller bades as they seem too thin to grip at the top. Thank you

Alex


----------

